# 마취시키다/마취하다



## Hyperpolyglot

As far as I know they both mean anaesthetise, are theyou exactly the same? Could it be the subtle difference is as same as anaesthetize vs anaesthetise?


----------



## nidala

A가 B를 마취시키다. A make B anaesthetized.
 A가 B를 마취하다. A anaesthetised B.
 They aren't exactly same, but you can use them in the same sentence.


----------



## Adriana coreana

actually, "시키다" here is grammatically unnecessary.
but in actual usage, "마취시키다"is sometimes more natural to highlight who does what.

a doctor would say, 저는 마취를 합니다. 지금 마취합니다. and also 환자들을 마취시킬 때에는 ~~~
a patient would say, 나 마취했어. /나 마취할거래. /나 마취 해야 한대.


----------



## Rance

I would not say grammatically unnecessary.
I believe "A가 B룰 마취시키다" is more natural expression as the sentence indicates who is performimg the anesthesia.


----------



## daemang

*'마취하다'* would be neutral in meaning, perhaps more casual.
There's no nuance of force or coercion.
"그 의사 선생님은 환자들을 직접 마취하신대."
In this sentence, it's said that the doctor himself anaesthetizes patients,
and nothing more is signalled.

But if someone said, "그 의사 선생님은 환자들을 직접 *마취시키신대*."
I think it could sound out of place or a bit forceful like the verb *'make'* in English.
The prefix '-시키다', I think, adds some shade of *force* or *coercion*,
and it focuses on the agent (the subject) doing something to the patient (the object).
More than often it would imply the object *can't play a role in the act* denoted by the verb.

To me, it sounds like patients don't want the doctor to do it to them,
which would be reasonable if they hear the doctor's not good at it
and he's often said to cause patients loads of pain in surgery,
but the doctor says he _will_ do it whatever comes in the way.
Maybe he's got too much self-confidence. 

Or it might be fit *in negative context and so sound more reproachful*, as in
"그 의료 사고가 벌어졌을 때 그 의사가 그 환자를  마취시켰었대.
(The doctor anaesthetized the patient in the medical accident
- All the blame should be on the incompetent doctor, not on anyone else.)"

Another one of the contexts where 마취시키다 would sound better and more natural is, I suppose,
"그 환자 누가 마취 시켰어? (Who_ HAS_ anaesthetized the patient?)"
or "그 인질을 마취 시켰습니다. (The hostage _HAS_ been anaesthetized)",
which sounds more *result-oriented*.

These implications, of course, _can be cancelled_ on context or tones,
and they're just my humble opinions so other Korean natives would be against them.


----------

